# Loaf mold



## Buttsmom (Jul 6, 2012)

I think I would like to try making loafs vs regular bars. I have looked at oodles of molds on the web and can't decide. Anyone recommend a good loaf mold and cutter?


----------



## Soapourri (Jul 7, 2012)

I bought mine from a guy on Ebay.  They are made of a hard white material and come apart.  I love them because they are perfectly rectangular.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2012)

It depends on how much you're willing to spend. You can always line a shoe box and use it or even use a milk carton. Wood molds have to be lined which is why a lot of people prefer silicone molds. Other people prefer acrylic which you also don't have to line although you may want to spray it with a food grade silicone or swab it with cyclomethicone.

As Soapourri mentioned there are molds for sale on eBay. You could also check through the Shopping Recommendations section for info on suppliers. Off the top of my head, some suppliers are Brambleberry, soap-making-resource.com and Wholesale Supplies Plus.


----------



## Genny (Jul 7, 2012)

I use these from The Dollar Tree.  They're sold as 2 medium size ones (holds approx. 32 oz of oils) for $1.  Or one larger one (holds approx. 42 oz of oils) for $1.
http://www.dollartree.com/teachers-supp ... hod=search

I've used them with MP, CP and HP.  They work great.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2012)

I forgot to mention I've bought silicone baking molds from overstock.com and loved them. I looked and there are some reasonably priced loaf pans on the site. You'd probably have to set it in a another box to prevent the mold from bowing but these molds will work well for soap.

Also, it looks like overstock is running a shipping special right now. Only $2.95 if you live in the continental US.


----------



## Buttsmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies, off to check out the recommendations now.


----------



## KD (Jul 25, 2012)

I love the 10 inch silicone loaf mold from Bramble Berry.  You can see through it if you are layering, the bars are perfectly rectangular, and the loaf comes out nice and clean.


----------



## semplice (Aug 4, 2012)

Baby wipes containers work well too.


----------



## Sanctuary (Oct 27, 2012)

I've used all kinds of molds.....I finally had a guy make them for me out of poplar.  I had him make 2 with lids....to use for both MP and CP soap and they both hold 5 pounds of soap each.  It cost me about 20 dollars to make both of them.  I love them and won't use anything else.  Experiment and find out what you like to use the best.

Sanctuary


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 27, 2012)

I love my wooden loaf molds.  My wonderful son in law made them for me!  He hinged (is that a word)them so the side lay down.  I don't have a top I just use plastic wrap, but I'm sure he'd make me some if I ask.  And I use to line with freezer paper til I join this forum and found smart people who line with mylar and/or contact paper, now I do that it's reuseable     and you don't have to tape


----------



## llineb (Nov 10, 2012)

I find the silicone loaf molds work the best for me when making M&P soap loafs.  Bought mine at Whole Sale Supplies Plus but if BB has clear one's I would use those.


----------



## lsg (Nov 11, 2012)

This is a picture of my cutter, it has cut many bars of soap without incident.







The top one is a log cutter and the bottom one is a bar cutter.


----------



## critterman (Nov 11, 2012)

I came across this loaf mould which looks amazing!! I can't justify the $$ and might give a try at making one myself but I love the idea

http://www.lifeworkssoapcompany.ca/LWS0 ... _mold.html


----------



## sperry (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah... looks slick.  Anyone have any idea what they used on the wood to create the non-stick surface?  (And why doesn't everyone else use it?)


----------



## sperry (Nov 16, 2012)

Just looked at that video again.  That looks bogus to me.  It FELL off the soap.  Like maybe they took it out, then put it in, then took it out for the vid?  Can't imagine any CP coming out of anything like that.


----------



## deb8907 (Nov 28, 2012)

I definitely like silicone loaf pans for MP the best.  The soap comes out nice and clean.  I got my from WSP online.  I've tried others, but keep coming back to the silicone ones.


----------



## elizmar2006 (Nov 29, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> I use these from The Dollar Tree.  They're sold as 2 medium size ones (holds approx. 32 oz of oils) for $1.  Or one larger one (holds approx. 42 oz of oils) for $1.
> http://www.dollartree.com/teachers-supp ... hod=search
> 
> I've used them with MP, CP and HP.  They work great.




I just came from my dollar store before I saw this post. I went in looking for some gift bags for Christmas and came out with a bunch of containers like the ones you showed so I could try making a MP loaf. They might not be as big as some of those other fancy molds but it did the trick. 

It's amazing how many things can be used as a mold.


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone on the forum has one, and from the posts of hers I have seen, I am inclined to believe it does work that well

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=33266&hilit=lifeworks


----------

